# Anxiety memes and stuff



## Nibiru (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't know if there is a thread like this but I can't find any. So let's just make our problems a little funny, it's always helpful.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Nibiru (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol, i just googled stuff and found this. i just find it funny they used that guy's pic for this meme. he's in a lot of memes, lol.

anyway, it works for this topic.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I love these!  


tea111red said:


>


This one made me feel better ^


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> lol, i just googled stuff and found this. i just find it funny they used that guy's pic for this meme. he's in a lot of memes, lol.
> 
> anyway, it works for this topic.


:lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blue Dino said:


>


:lol


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I just searched the internet for these. I am a helpful member of this community, no?




























^^ I think this is the best Boramir meme i've seen


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

My friend sent me this one (she suffers from anxiety as well which is a shame as she's really funny).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

just had to post this guy again, lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

The Library of Emma said:


> I just searched the internet for these. I am a helpful member of this community, no?


lol im reposting this from an old sas thread :stu


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

This one is good (love the movies series):


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I made a terrible one.. here!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


>


Never have I wanted to be able to interact with a still picture so much lol! it's so sad!


----------

